

Ask HN: Ok to summer intern for a company with no intention of going full time? - azianmike

Pretty straight forward question. My situation: graduating and I&#x27;d like to work full time at a pretty stable job at a big(ish) company. However, I don&#x27;t want to start immediately (Aug-Sept timeframe) and would love to potentially intern at a startup and just get a feel and understanding for the startup culture and life.<p>On a related note, any potential YC Summer 2015 companies&#x2F;other startups looking for interns? :)
======
greenyoda
Accepting an internship puts you under no obligation to take a full-time job
with the company. By offering you an internship, they're making a clear
statement that they're not making a long-term commitment to you, so you
shouldn't think you need to make a long-term commitment to them. If they
really wanted you to commit to a long-term position, they should be offering
you a real entry-level job (at a real salary), not an internship.

In any case, there's no guarantee that you'd even be offered a job by this
company at the end of your internship, so you should be looking for permanent
jobs elsewhere anyway.

